# Homemade meter mounting blocks



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever made their own meter mounting block out of 1x12 Azek or another PVC product? I am quoting a price for a customer that wants a generator transfer switch and power inlet. It is a 100 amp residential service and the current meterbase has J channel mounted around it surrounded by vinyl siding.. I will be using a QO1DM10030TRBR generator transfer switch panel. Arlington products does not have a siding block that is sized nicely for both the meter base and transfer switch panel. I plan on mounting them on a 1x12 Azek trim board, then mounting J channel around that. Then I will reinstall the siding. I just want to know if someone has done something like this and how it worked out.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your panel is approx 9x13 inches.

I would use (2) of the Arlington MM10 meter mounting blocks, stacked to create a 10x14 mount. That would leave approx ½ inch exposed edge all around.

No J-channel needed.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Your panel is approx 9x13 inches.
> 
> I would use (2) of the Arlington MM10 meter mounting blocks, stacked to create a 10x14 mount. That would leave approx ½ inch exposed edge all around.
> 
> No J-channel needed.


 
I have to mount both the panel and the meter base right above it. There is already a hole in the siding around the meterbase and the meterbase will be relocated higher. Sometimes, I really hate messing with this stuff. However, I want my work to look top notch.:thumbsup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I did a cl320 meter base a few months ago on a house and the siding guy gave me a nice flat piece of pvc board to mount on. They had 4x8 sheets of it on site for all the detail work, check with a good lumberyard for the stock. It was 3/4 thick btw.

Tom


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I have to mount both the panel and the meter base right above it. There is already a hole in the siding around the meterbase and the meterbase will be relocated higher. Sometimes, I really hate messing with this stuff. However, I want my work to look top notch.:thumbsup:


Are you getting top dollar for it? if not I would great stuff the old hole and just mount my equipment right over the siding.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Are you getting top dollar for it? if not I would great stuff the old hole and just mount my equipment right over the siding.


 

As I explained before, the meterbase has no siding behind it. It was mounted then j'd around.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Azek and Phenoseal.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.arlcatalog.com/Siding/Meter Mounting Bases.htm

Much cheaper and way better then azek


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> http://www.arlcatalog.com/Siding/Meter Mounting Bases.htm
> 
> Much cheaper and way better then azek


 

As I stated in my original post, Arlington does not have a size or combination of sizes that will fit my needs. I have used them before and will use them again when they fit my needs.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

doubleoh7 said:


> As I stated in my original post, Arlington does not have a size or combination of sizes that will fit my needs. I have used them before and will use them again when they fit my needs.


 
Did you look at that link or do you just assume they don't

They are Gangable you could use 75 of them and do the entire exterior of the house with them if you want.

Put them siders out of work....:laughing:


----------

